# tourist visa into US



## sanantonio (Aug 10, 2009)

My husband and I live and work in Queretaro. We are US citizens and would like to take our housekeeper to the U.S. with us on vacation for a few weeks. Does anyone know what forms are needed to get her a toursit visa and how difficult is it?


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

sanantonio said:


> My husband and I live and work in Queretaro. We are US citizens and would like to take our housekeeper to the U.S. with us on vacation for a few weeks. Does anyone know what forms are needed to get her a toursit visa and how difficult is it?


Go to the US Embassy website, here's the link. This will give you all the information that you need to make application. My understanding from what research I have done is that it can be time consuming and somewhat difficult to bring a Mexican National to the US on a tourist visa. Good luck with it. https://mexico.cms.getusinfo.com/visas/non-immigrant-visas/how-to-apply.html


----------

